

Lawdingo Makes It Easy To Find And Instantly Consult A Lawyer Online - OJKoukaz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/09/lawdingo-makes-it-easy-to-find-and-instantly-consult-a-lawyer-online/

======
nirmel
I'm looking for any and all feedback. Thanks guys! nikhil, founder -
nikhil@lawdingo.com

~~~
latchkey
205 attorneys * $92/mo = ~$19k/mo. Not bad.

Why focus just on attorneys? Why not make it more generic for any type of
consulting that would fit this type of model? Accounting/CPA/Taxes seems like
the next fit.

~~~
nirmel
Stay tuned for that. I think vertically-oriented sites make more sense than a
generic platform. Also to note, not all lawyers are paying.

------
hncommenter13
Are you or do you plan to be certified by the CA State Bar as a lawyer
referral service?

[http://rules.calbar.ca.gov/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=mKEKxX4...](http://rules.calbar.ca.gov/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=mKEKxX4ytUA%3d&tabid=1149)
[pdf]

Note that a lawyer referral service is defined as: "'Lawyer Referral Service'
means an individual, partnership, corporation, association, or any other
entity, or a service or agency of an entity, which operates for the direct or
indirect purpose of referring potential clients to lawyers, whether or not the
term 'referral service' is used."

I imagine other states have similar licensing requirements.

~~~
nirmel
My understanding is that the company does not need to register as a referral
service, in the same way that Yelp or the Yellow Pages are also not referral
services. We're making a point not to recommend any particular lawyers so as
not to qualify as the type of service we would need to register for.

------
useflyer
It will be interesting to see more ZocDoc-like industry verticals take off.

~~~
derwiki
I was just telling my doctor this morning how ZocDoc has made me substantially
more likely to book an appointment because I can do it without a phone, and
using an interface that was well designed (instead of what hospitals
themselves would probably come up with).

------
patrickmay
A dingo ate my lawyer?

------
chpolk
Good stuff Nikhil!

------
OldSchool
'It depends.' Now online.

------
rprasad
How do you find a lawyer? Go to your nearest Starbucks and ask for any of the
baristas.

In this economy, that's not even a joke...
([http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/law_school_by_the_num...](http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/law_school_by_the_numbers_300k_additional_law_grads_by_2020_73k_new_jobs/)).

~~~
westicle
I know your comment was facetious, but having completed law school and being a
lawyer are not the same thing.

If the barista at Starbucks tried to give you legal advice they would likely
be breaking the law themselves.

